# Official Memphis @ LA Lakers Game Thread (12/20/04)



## GNG

<center>









*








Monday, December 20th, 2004
9:30 CST*


</center>
<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>vs</center></td><td>







</td></tr> <tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>11 - 15</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>13 - 10</center></td></tr></table>



<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jason_williams.jpg" ALT="Jason Williams"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mike_miller.jpg" ALT="Mike Miller"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/james_posey.jpg" ALT="James Posey"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/pau_gasol.jpg" ALT="Pau Gasol"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/stromile_swift.jpg" ALT="Stromile Swift"</IMG>

Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile..........Profile

<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mike_fratello.jpg" ALT="Mike Fratello"</IMG> </center>



<center>


<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/chucky_atkins.jpg" ALT="Chucky Atkins"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/kobe_bryant.jpg" ALT="Kobe Bryant"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/caron_butler.jpg" ALT="Caron Butler"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/lamar_odom.jpg" ALT="Lamar Odom"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/chris_mihm.jpg" ALT="Chris Mihm"</IMG>

Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile..........Profile

<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/rudy_tomjanovich.jpg" ALT="Rudy Tomjanovich"</IMG> </center>


----------



## Blue Bear

Our biggest negative is the fact we're 0 for life against the Lakers on their court. Unfortunately, I don't see that changing tonight. We coming off of a difficult win last night against the Clips. 

The second night of a back to back is always challenging for us and last nights game seemed to drain our energy. We held on for the win, but that was about it. 

We cannot continue to have 13pt quarters and expect to beat anybody. When we go cold, we go stone cold, and stay that way for an entire quarter. We're toast if we do that against the Lakers. 

Sadly, I think we are in for a long night. Lakers 96 Grizzlies 82. I hope that I'm wrong. We are showing signs of life and Fratello is slowly getting his system in place. If it comes down to coaching, I think we'll pull this one out, because Kobe doesn't listen to anybody these days. :no:


----------



## c_dog

never say never. i feel good about this game. hopefully posey, battier, and bonzi keeps kobe in check and make him work, and pau gasol destroys whatever scrub they have in the paint. i expect a huge night from gasol and swift/wright. i have a feeling jwill is going to do extremely well tonight too.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> never say never. i feel good about this game. hopefully posey, battier, and bonzi keeps kobe in check and make him work, and pau gasol destroys whatever scrub they have in the paint. i expect a huge night from gasol and swift/wright. i have a feeling jwill is going to do extremely well tonight too.


I don't buy that we've "never won on the Lakers' court." It's technically right, but we've beaten the Clippers plenty of times in the same building. We play well at Staples, but the Lakers have been dominant in the past at home. The Lakers now, of course, are not the Lakers we've played the past four years.

And I'm worried about the point guard matchup. Two poor defenders with streaky three-point shots. JWill's been tearing it up lately. Hopefully, Atkins will play the same defense he played on Peeler this past weekend and allow Jason to light it up.

And stick Dahntay Jones on Kobe. Watch the bricks rain from the ceiling.


----------



## UKfan4Life

6-2, LA. 

I'm tired of seeing JP hesitate on wide-open three's. SHOOT IT!


----------



## GNG

Pau kicks it out to JWill for three. Do that more often. Worked like a charm last night.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Mike with two fouls already.


----------



## UKfan4Life

JWILL FOR THREE!!


----------



## UKfan4Life

Posey with a second foul.

Oh the terrible officiating in the NBA.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> JWILL FOR THREE!!


It's frustrating when he's on. Not as frustrating when he's off, but still frustrating.

He takes such dumb shots, and I'm cursing him when the ball is in the air. And then the shot goes in, and I just silently clap. :shy:

Posey now with two fouls. We can't buy a call down low.


----------



## UKfan4Life

What a put-back by Stro!


----------



## GNG

:rofl: at Kobe hooking his hand, like he knows the ball's going in, and then it's nowhere even close.


----------



## GNG

Stromile Swift! :jawdrop:


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> It's frustrating when he's on. Not as frustrating when he's off, but still frustrating.
> 
> He takes such dumb shots, and I'm cursing him when the ball is in the air. And then the shot goes in, and I just silently clap. :shy:
> 
> Posey now with two fouls. We can't buy a call down low.


I have yet to see JWill take many dumb shots this season. I still don't see where that comes from. :whoknows:


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> I have yet to see JWill take many dumb shots this season. I still don't see where that comes from. :whoknows:


Just the off-balance transition three that he goes for when we have no rebounders down low. If it goes in, then that's awesome. It makes me nervous every time regardless though.


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Just the off-balance transition three that he goes for when we have no rebounders down low. If it goes in, then that's awesome. It makes me nervous every time regardless though.


I know what you mean by those, but he doesn't really take those much anymore, and when he does, he's usually feeling it.


----------



## GNG

Two fouls on Odom. Here comes Cook.

Dahntay Jones vs. Kobe Bryant - Kobe 0; Dahntay 3

Ryan Humphrey with the turnaround.


----------



## GNG

Dahntay Jones vs. Kobe Bryant. With Dahntay in the game, Kobe has 0. Dahntay has 4.


----------



## GNG

Lead cut to one on a Battier three-pointer.

Kobe is _noticeably_ frustrated by Dahntay Jones. He went and *****ed to an official just now after Jones slapped the ball out of his hands.


----------



## UKfan4Life

And Dahntay gets a hand on Kobe's dribble and what does Kobe do? ***** to the refs. Shut up Kobe.

Remember what I said about Stro taking those jumpers? Yeah he airballed one earlier. Stop shooting those Stro!


----------



## GNG

Every commentator I've heard this year has called Jumaine Jones "Jermaine." Guy gets no respect. :laugh:

Smart foul, Cook.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Foul on Slava Medvedenko or however you spell it.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> Foul on Slava Medvedenko or however you spell it.


It's spelled S-C-R-U-B.


----------



## UKfan4Life

THREE BY SHANE!!! 

We get fouled on the rebound, but please refs don't call it.


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> It's spelled S-C-R-U-B.


:laugh: My bad.

Foul on Slava Scrub. S Squared.


----------



## GNG

With Dahntay in the game:

Dahntay - 6 points

Kobe - 0 points


----------



## UKfan4Life

Dahntay Jones for 2. Odom for 2.

Dahntay is the only other Dukie besides Shane I hope I ever have to root for. It hurts me to root for them (except Shane since he's a nice guy).


----------



## UKfan4Life

STRO STOP SHOOTING THOSE JUMPERS! PLEASE!


----------



## GNG

C'mon, how do you call a foul on that? The refs don't even know who poked Butler in the eye. That's an official's timeout.

If we just grab our faces, will they call the foul for us?


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> C'mon, how do you call a foul on that? The refs don't even know who poked Butler in the eye.


It's LA. Don't you dare touch anyone on their team, ESPECIALLY at home.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> STRO STOP SHOOTING THOSE JUMPERS! PLEASE!


:gopray:

It's like he's been talking to Lorenzen or something.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Stro has 3 fouls. I smell a little bull**** going on.

Posey - 2 fouls
Mike Miller - 2 fouls
Stro - 3 fouls


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> :gopray:
> 
> It's like he's been talking to Lorenzen or something.


I'd much rather Ren take those than Stro. I don't think Stro has made one since the Detroit game. For real.

3 fouls on Odom.


----------



## GNG

That's three fouls on Odom. None other than Ryan Humphrey taking the charge.

Things really are starting to even out now. That's reassuring.


----------



## UKfan4Life

If Dahntay develops a long-range jumper, he can be a very good offensive player in the NBA.

Dahntay is out of the game. Posey in.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Man. We got lucky on that break.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Excellent defense by Shane on Kobe. Getting a hand on his dribble then forcing the bad shot.


----------



## GNG

Mihm almost took Pau's arm off on that play. That said, Pau is seven feet and needs to finish that regardless.

He recovered nicely though with that reverse layup.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Pau, all I have to say is...

WHAT THE ****!? YOU ARE RIGHT UNDER THE BASKET! DON'T BE A ***** WITH THE BALL! 

I love how JWill just stared Pau down after that half-assed Pau effort.


----------



## GNG

*Halftime*

*Grizzlies* 44
Shane Battier - 14 points
Stromile Swift / Pau Gasol - 5 rebounds
Earl Watson - 5 assists


*Lakers* 48
Chris Mihm - 11 points
Lamar Odom - 8 rebounds
Kobe Bryant - 5 assists


----------



## GNG

We're going to have to watch Kobe this half. He was in his pass-only mode (whenever Dahntay wasn't shutting him down). He's going to do his Jekyll-and-Hyde shoot-only mode for the rest of the game.

Just look out..


----------



## Brian34Cook

What a boring game but a close one.. Too many fouls for them..


----------



## UKfan4Life

Pau starts off right. 2 for him. Odom for 2. Damn.


----------



## UKfan4Life

JWill on the pretty reverse. Foul on Ren.


----------



## UKfan4Life

JWill took "one of those shots" rawse, except we had rebounders and he was on balance.  Mihm for 2.


----------



## GNG

> I'm Lorenzen! I'll shoot it! Get me the ball!


----------



## GNG

Mihm's taking all of Kobe's free throws tonight.

Can we get on Caron Butler please? The guy's just not very good. Poke him in the eye again.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Technical on Kobe. Shut up Kobe.


----------



## GNG

Keep opening your mouth, Kobe. You have half as many technicals as you have field goals now. I remember some Laker jocker last year in the Playoffs forum say something about how Kobe never gets technicals.

GREAT job keeping the ball alive. Four fouls on Odom now.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Ren draws the foul on Odom. 4 on Odom.

Foul on Kobe. 3 for him.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Defensive 3 seconds is one of the most inconsistent calls in the NBA.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Mihm fouls Pau. His first. Pau tips in his own shot. Good play. 58-57 Grizz.


----------



## GNG

First lead tonight. Pau is back in the flow.

Brian Cook blows my mind. He's 6'10 and 250. He played center in college. And 75 percent of his shots tonight have come from downtown. Get in the paint, for chrissakes.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Charge on Mike Miller and Atkins wasn't even set.

KOBE'S DUNK IS BLOCKED BY PAU!!!

Terrible play by Ren on offense.


----------



## GNG

Pau stuffs Kobe on a dunk! :worship:


----------



## UKfan4Life

JWILL FOR THREEEEEEE!


----------



## UKfan4Life

Foul on Butler. 2 on him.


----------



## UKfan4Life

HUGE block by Pau.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Mike don't you dare touch Kobe. You know better.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Incredible defensive play by Dahntay.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Charge on Mihm. Good play by Shane.


----------



## GNG

:laugh: Atkins can't dribble past Watson unless he pushes off. He had the ball about 20 seconds that possession, and that's no exaggeration. Then he passes to Kobe, who didn't even see how much time was left until it's too late. I hope LA plays like this in the fourth.

And Brian Cook seriously has an identity crisis. Step in about 20 feet, you oaf..


----------



## MemphisX

Slowly, slowly coming along...just have to withstand the 4th quarter Kobe explosion.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Earl for three!


----------



## GNG

Watson's three-point shot has gotten so much better.

He's still turning the ball over a little too much though.


----------



## MemphisX

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> And Brian Cook seriously has an identity crisis. Step in about 20 feet, you oaf..


This is what killed Drew Gooden in Memphis. He fancied himself a jumpshooter with range :no:


----------



## MemphisX

Ok, I get it now. Ryan Humphrey stole Bonzi's game.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Slowly, slowly coming along...just have to withstand the 4th quarter Kobe explosion.


It's coming. We've all seen this act before.

It does seem like we're clamping a vice on him defensively though.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Damn it Ren.


----------



## GNG

SHANE BATTIER!

Great shot. That's the kind of lift we need going into the last quarter. If we slack off even a little bit, we're going to lose. Two for ten just isn't going to stand.

Very nice lift by Shane.


----------



## UKfan4Life

DAYUM, SHANE!


----------



## UKfan4Life

Travelling on Atkins.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Brian Cook actually made a three. That better be a jump ball. Yep!


----------



## GNG

Lorenzen. Use your head. Dumb foul.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Ren, it's time to increase your basketball IQ.


----------



## UKfan4Life

SHOT CLOCK VIOLATION! GREAT D!


----------



## GNG

Kobe doesn't _want_ to shoot.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Stro needs to take it to the basket more just like that. Much better results.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Earl Watson's over-dribbling has never been more apparent than in the last few offensive "sets".


----------



## GNG

Stro just ate Tierre Brown's lunch. What a block..

I've seen guys retire for less.

BUT, it would have been best if he didn't make such a statement and just grab it instead. Could've saved a couple points. Still, nice block though.


----------



## UKfan4Life

STRO!


----------



## GNG

Pau to Stro alley-oop. The pass impressed me more than the dunk.


----------



## UKfan4Life

LA goes WAY over the back and it isn't called.


----------



## UKfan4Life

STRO GOT UP THERE ON THAT BLOCK!


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> LA goes WAY over the back and it isn't called.


Oh, it'll be the usual. We'll get hosed at the end, and eight Laker jockers will come in here telling us why we're wrong and how we sucked in Vancouver.

Watch.

And also watch Pau score off the glass.


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, it'll be the usual. We'll get hosed at the end, and eight Laker jockers will come in here telling us why we're wrong and how we sucked in Vancouver.
> 
> Watch.
> 
> And also watch Pau score off the glass.


Posey and Kobe spouting off at eachother.

Shut up Kobe.

But you might be right rawse.

JWill with 2 back-to-back turnovers. Need to focus here JWill.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Shane comes in for Stro. Interesting...

Great defense by JP! Eat that Kobe!!!! And shut up too!

Good play by Mike!


----------



## GNG

Kobe is just running into bodies everywhere he turns. This may be the best defense I've ever seen played on him.

Posey and Kobe are jawing back and forth, but Posey's having the better game by far. And he also locked him down that last possession. Kobe better not get physical; Posey has shown in the past that he has no problem smacking someone around when they deserve it.

Great ball movement last trip down the court. Miller took Butler right to the rack.

79-71.


----------



## UKfan4Life

SHANE I LOVE YOU!


----------



## UKfan4Life

Kobe pushes Posey off and it's a block.

Bullllllllllllsh...


----------



## UKfan4Life

MIKE MILLER I LOVE YOU!


----------



## GNG

Kobe missed the first free throw. Didn't look good from the second it left his fingers.

Is there something wrong with him? He just passed it to Butler for the shot in crunch time.


----------



## GNG

Mike Miller ends it with the three.

82-72. Stick a fork in Kobe. He sucked tonight.


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Mike Miller ends it with the three.
> 
> 82-72. Stick a fork in Kobe. He sucked tonight.


And he still won't shut up. He's been owned by Posey and Dahntay. By Shane a few times as well.

6-32 for Kobe combined against the Grizz this year.


----------



## GNG

:rofl: at Kobe. Three misses on one possession.

Shut your mouth, you *****. Posey rocked you.


----------



## GNG

The Lakers had just seven field goals in the second half. 

This game was just a slugfest, and we won by knockout. Just great decisions and shooting toward the end. Not to mention we beat them pretty good in offensive rebounds, 18-10. And it was 18-6 before the final 45 seconds.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Kobe has officially been OWNED!


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, it'll be the usual. We'll get hosed at the end, and eight Laker jockers will come in here telling us why we're wrong and how we sucked in Vancouver.


I stand corrected.


----------



## byrondarnell66

So what Memphis beat the Lakers, they still suck. Even Washington beat the Lakers :yes:


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>byrondarnell66</b>!
> So what Memphis beat the Lakers, they still suck. Even Washington beat the Lakers :yes:


Yes, you're right. The Lakers still suck. I'll be happier when the Grizzlies beat a real team.


----------



## HKF

I guess Kobe can't get 50 on these guys anymore. LMAO. :rofl:


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I guess Kobe can't get 50 on these guys anymore. LMAO. :rofl:


Not since we renounced Rodney Buford.

He can barely go for 15 on us now.


----------



## Tom

:clap:


----------



## Dakota

102 replies?? Holy ****!  


Way to get a win Grizzlies! Mike Miller is shooting outstanding so far this year. That has been a huge help for us lately.


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>Dakota</b>!
> 
> 
> Way to get a win Grizzlies! Mike Miller is shooting outstanding so far this year. That has been a huge help for us lately.


Mike Miller's shot is the text book definition of a "correct" shot. It's so pretty from set up to finish that even when he airballs it you have to say "Damn, that's in!" when it's in the air.

Mike Miller has the best looking shot in the NBA.


----------



## kingofkings

Sorry I am about 3 weeks too late, but this was a win that made me feel so good!!

Beating them on their home court, I feel gave us some added confidence that we can win on the road.

I want to see the Gasol-Miller combo tearing up the league. Inside/outside causing mismatches running pick and rolls and causing nightmares for defenders.Scoring from all over the court and shooting high percentages.

Look inside first, wait for the double, kick it back out and swing the ball around. That is classic basketball!!


----------

